# Hyper Active Hedgehog



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/3052 ... p_activity

Posted this in general questions too.Theres video on here of my new hedgie Maizy. Id just like some more input onto this wierd behavior. She seems incredibly hyper. just want to make sure its not stress?


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

She seems like she WANTS to lie down and snuggle, but something is preventing her. And she doesn't seem to be trying to GO anywhere. Maybe she's itchy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

i dont know about itchy. shes not huffing or balling. 

as for a place to go i uncovered her to take the video she was doing the same thing under the blanket for about 20 minutes before.


----------

